

Little Robot Friends - wmeredith
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/aesthetec/little-robot-friends?ref=category

======
wmeredith
I was just browsing Kickstarter and ran across these (no affiliation). I've
been looking for a good way to get my daughter interested in tech (she's 3)
and this seemed like it could be cool.

